# Warning to Hobie Adventure Island Owners RE: Insurance



## Scruffy (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi Guys, I insured my AI with NRMA Boat Insurance or I thought I did. I phoned them about a technicality in the wording of my insurance policy.After much discussion I found out that they do not cover Adventure Island Kayaks as they are a trimaran.
Anyone who has a AI and is insured with NRMA Boat Insurance should check their policy because if you have a claim you may find you are not covered.I spoke with a lady named Jolene.She couldn't refund my policy payment fast enough.
If you want to check with her her email address is [email protected] 
She gave me the name of another insurance company that may cover it. Marine Insurance 1300880409. Has anyone insured with them? If so what are they like? Back to the drawing board to find a company to insure the AI.
Cheers,
Terry.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Im still in discusssions with an insurance broker mate who is trying to create a specific kayaks policy for AKFF. Its taking a while though, will advise as soon as I can


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Couldn't you just insure the adventure kayak and add an extras policy for the sail , electronics etc...might not have it fully covered , but will have some coverage at least


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Davey G said:


> Im still in discusssions with an insurance broker mate who is trying to create a specific kayaks policy for AKFF. Its taking a while though, will advise as soon as I can


Very interesting! I checked my policy this week and whilst I'm insured if it gets stolen /damaged on my property it's not covered outside or during use (as one would expect without a specific policy). So keep us posted! I think you will have quite a few takers!

Paul


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

I believe windsufers and kite boarders and the like use a thing called "portable" insurance which covers them out and about,,worth looking at further,,,


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi Rob316,That could be one avenue to follow and it may be possible to get some insurance this way but if you have a claim 
when you are using it as an AI then that may void your cover.I was just blown away when I was told that they would not insure it after they accepted my money and sent me a policy.They had it as a Hobie Cat and when I exlpained it had two outriggers.I was informed that they did not insure kayaks with outriggers as it was outside their charter of insurance and if I put in a claim it would not be accepted.They said they would cancel the policy and refund the money I paid. I spoke to the lady at Sailing Scene after this happened to see how they get on for insurance and she said they are still trying to sort out insurance for Adventure Islands.Someone out there must insure them.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Can you include you AI in your home and contents insurance?
I have mine covered in home and contents (did have 4) and paid a small extra amount to have them covered on the water, in transit, theft etc.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

Mine is insured by NRMA as "Boat Insurance", not as "Kayak Insurance" (which is a different policy type with them). There is no exclusion as you mention in the PDS as supplied with the insurance when purchased.


----------



## TRAVELLER (Sep 13, 2010)

Giday all,
I specialize in warranty and insurance, for that what I do when I'm not behind a camera, looking into this now .Has contacted Scruffy's lead see what they have to say .


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi,

Much looking forward to a positive outcome here!. Looks like there are a few takers to be had. (when I say had, I don't mean as in caught out, swindled or spindled and perforated!)

Cheers andybear


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi TRAVELLER. Looking forward to hear what feedback you get from the NRMA.The guy I originally spoke to said they would insure the AI and did insure it.It was supposed to be insured under boat insurance as a kayak.He mistakenly insured it as a Hobie Cat and when I phoned up to correct this mistake the shit hit the fan.They said they do not insure trimarans or kayaks with outriggers and that they would have to cancel my insurance.The young lady said if I know anyone else who have insured AI's with the NRMA to let them know so that they can check their insurance policy with the NRMA.She futher stated that if they received a claim for one they would not pay out on it. I have tried to warn everyone through this forum and have only passed on what was said to me.
Cheers,
Terry.


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi Patrick, I have just sent a request to Jolene at the NRMA to insure the AI under straight out boat insurance.
I await her reply. Hope it is favourable.
Cheers,
Terry.


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 9, 2008)

Note: This e-mail is subject to the disclaimer contained at the bottom of this message.

Hi guys this is the reply I just got from Jolene about the difference between kayak and boat insurance.There is no difference according to her and I still can't insure the AI under boat insurance.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply from Jolene.

Hello Terry,

We do not differentiate between the two. A Kayak is still classed as a boat. I did pass this information through to my manager yesterday, he will be looking into this and the staff member involved will be told the correct information.
I will also ask for this fact to be reiterated to all staff.

Thank you

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## wobbly (Jun 13, 2007)

Seriously,

one would think the Hobie company would have the smarts to offer advice on this subject.

Regards

Brian


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

wobbly said:


> Seriously,
> 
> one would think the Hobie company would have the smarts to offer advice on this subject.
> 
> ...


I think they should put more effort into making a decent paddle to sell with their kayaks first. Then when they can do that, then tell us how about proper insurance.
...but seriously, you are spot on...Hobie should indeed know.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

My insurance policy actually specifies it as "2010 Hobie Cat Adventure Island", "Hobie Cat" being the company who makes it obviously. So I see no problem with that, I will just keep insuring it as long as they let me.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

wobbly said:


> Seriously,
> 
> one would think the Hobie company would have the smarts to offer advice on this subject.
> 
> ...


Hobie sell a product, not insurance so i dont really see why it should be up to them, or any other kayak manufacturer to provide insurance information.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

yankatthebay said:


> My insurance policy actually specifies it as "2010 Hobie Cat Adventure Island", "Hobie Cat" being the company who makes it obviously. So I see no problem with that, I will just keep insuring it as long as they let me.


Be very wary, accepting a premium from you does not commit an insurer to pay up if have may a claim for something that is outside their agreed policy, the onus is on you to ensure that you are correctly insured not the insurer.

David


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

For many years, it has been difficult to obtain insurance for sailing trimarans, due to the poor history of capsize and low recovery success rate of large, offshore sailing tris. If your AI is lumped in with that group, it might be tarred with the same brush.If you describe your AI or AIT as a kayak with a sail and outriggers (as it is), then you should have no more difficulty than if you were insuring a kayak.
Some insurers do not insure kayaks at all.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

Sunhobie said:


> as a kayak with a sail and outriggers (as it is)


Good point there, a trimaran one would assume would be only in that configuration...ie the 3 hulls are critical to the boat working at all. Where as the AI/TI are a single hull boat with some stabilisation on each side that is "optional"...since you can indeed remove them and still have a functioning craft.


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks Terry!
An interesting rerad guys. I'd just renewed my AI insurance with NRMA. After having another look at the policy I note that the descripion reads "Hobie Kayak 4.80m", although I gave them a complete description of the craft when I originally sinured it last year.
I have now sent them an email enquiry with Terry's original post copied an pasted into it for reference. They say I'll have a reply within two days, so I'll keep you posted.
Cheers
Alby


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi guys this is the reply I got when I tried to insure the AI as a kayak with a sail and outriggers as accessories.
Still no go the NRMA is not interested
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Good Morning,

I have spoken with my manager about this, and I do apologize, but the Kayak and Outriggers are still classified as one component.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: Terry Ford [ 
Sent: Thursday, 24 March 2011 5:36 PM
To: Jolene Lee
Subject: Kayak

Hi Jolene, I have another enquiry.If I just insure the Adventure Island as a kayak that has accessories.
IE: sail and outriggers would I be able to insure it this way?
It can be used as just a kayak and these other things just add on.
Cheers,
Terry.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TRAVELLER (Sep 13, 2010)

Gidday all ,Running into dead ends here the word 'TRI' as in three hulls is what's not underwritten still looking into it .
New words 'Import and carbonfiber ' grey area word .
(please take note never ever leave a grey area in insurance its a way out for insurance underwritters and they will use grey areas not to pay out .)

Progress today has been at best frustrating I have now moved up the chain to see what can be done including talking to the Finnace Ombudsman.


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

I spoke to Macey's in Nowra http://www.macey.com.au/ and they said Club Marine insure, no problem at all.

QUOTE
Steve

Club Marine said they will do them BUT are concerned about theft.
Say Value $4,500 including Liability $10,000,000 
Premium $300 
XS $200
Endorsement
"Any loss by theft of the insured property is limited to theft following upon visible and forcible entry upon the boat or premise where the boat is stored."
Eg A chain or cable with lock is OK a ROPE is NOT
Robert Baldwin

UNQUOTE


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for the information Steve. It is good to know that there is one company willing to insure the AI.


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

Scruffy said:


> Thanks for the information Steve. It is good to know that there is one company willing to insure the AI.


Please note, when you call the Club Marine call centre, and say the word "kayak" they will say no.

Maceys just called (today at 4:04 pm) and Robert said that he just spoke to the Club Marine senior underwritter and they do insure Hobie Islands.

Maceys also said that most insurnace companies will cover kayaks under the home policy for yaks under 4 mtrs.

I suggest that those looking for insurance call a broker to get the best option from a number of providers.

Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## TRAVELLER (Sep 13, 2010)

OKAY ALL TRY THIS WAY

Refer the risk to CLUB MARINE but use a Broker not the CALL CENTRE as they will knock YOU back.
If any problems by the Brokers refer to JEFF PUGH , Senior Underwriter at Club Marine Sydney. [email protected].
Prices will depend on value but will offer $10,000,000 Liability & $200 Excess.
MUST be forced entry for theft, chains/cables/locked up (not ropes!)

Small Kayaks are a problem BUT small ones under 4metres are actually covered by a lot of HOME CONTENTS Insurers in various ways. Pays to read the policy.

(please note the above advise was from Maceys Looks like Steve and I have been fishing the same waters Thank you Steve for looking into it ? )


----------



## TRAVELLER (Sep 13, 2010)

Further up date if you have a current policy with elders, such as home/content insurance this lot will cover the AI/TI http://www.elders.com.au ( note :need to hold at least one policy with them so the ti/ai would become the second policy )

Approx cost $520.00 per year $300 exs for a TI ,trailer, extras(tramps,extra ,extra ) and a sounder / gps value $11300.00


----------



## TRAVELLER (Sep 13, 2010)

Up date from EBN insurance brockers www.ebminsurance.com.au That nautilus insurance www.nautilusinsurance.com.au Have reveiwed this risk and are prepared to look at it now will know more next week on this issue.


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks Traveller, please keep us posted.
Thanks,
Terry.


----------



## Notshy (Oct 26, 2008)

Maybe I'm missing something here , why do you want to insure your AI. It's something I have never even considered, IMHO I wouldn't bother, especially with the premiums some ppl have been posting! Maybe it's a city = higher crime rate/ boat traffic or different rules for different states?


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi Notshy, Yaks are a target for thieves over here on the east coast and I travel around a bit. I would sleep sounder if I knew the AI was insured while it is sitting on top of the vehicle.We will be over your way soon.I don't know if we will get to Esperence this trip even though I would like to put the yak in the water at Cape LeGrand and Cape Arid National Parks.
You live in a beautiful part of Australia.
Cheers,
Terry.


----------



## TRAVELLER (Sep 13, 2010)

Up date on nautilus insurance they will do it through a broker but they are the most expensive

http://www.macey.com.au/have come back with the best package with Club Marine so I'm going throught them to insurer my T/I .


----------



## Bruce2125 (Jul 20, 2011)

I have two Hobie AI's (2008 and 2011) and both are fully insured with NRMA Boat Insurance. I checked with them after I saw other posts where it was claimed that the AI could not be insured because it was a 'trimaran'. Ocean going tris are a huge insurance gamble because of the risk of capsize at sea. HOWEVER, despite being told initially by the NRMA Boat Insurance call centre that the AI would not be covered, a senior underwriter with sailing experience later agreed that the AI should not and would not be excluded as it was clearly in a different class to 'trimarans'. She was going to educate the call centre staff about the AI/TI and even agreed to look into the issue of lay up cover (currently restricted to AI's on trailers) after I pointed out that an AI in a harken hoister in a locked garage was more secure than one outside on a trailer. The moral of the story is to insist on the call centre referring the Insurance application to a senior underwriter if there is an issue. Other insurance companies such as Marine Hull also reject the AI at the call centre but WILL provide full cover on referral to a senior underwriter. Hopefully the message will eventually filter down to the call centre script writers and web designers to cater for this type of craft. Common sense prevails at last!


----------



## Bruce2125 (Jul 20, 2011)

Scruffy, send me a PM with your contact details so I can send you the details you require. I tried to PM them to you but the message is stuck in my outbox and wont move


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

It stays in your outbox until it's read by the recipient


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

I recently sussed out a local broker to cover Hobie products. They are quoting $205.00 per annum for cover up to $3000.00 and $240.00 for kayaks/AIs/AITs above $3000.00. $100.00 excess. (Seems like an excellent price to me)
Call Bill, Geoff or Stuart at Oceanic Marine Risks 07 33702555 for more info.


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi guys, Bruce got the insurance problem for AI's sorted with the NRMA. NRMA will now insure them. I just insured mine. if you contact karen H or Julia at the boat insurance division they will look after you.
I will sleep a lot better now when we are away camping now it is insured.
Cheers,
Terry.


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow! The perils of the big city. This issue never crossed my mind. :shock:

Everybody in Broome drives around with their Yaks on the roof and never give it a second thought - till now.

Mind you, our setups are not quite as sophisticated as you guys.

However, I would be worried about travelling to remote tourist locations where anyone can blow through.

Will have to come up with a secure solution for that eventuality.


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

Tonystott said:


> Maybe Steve Field might like to comment?


http://www.macey.com.au/
These guys can find the best deal.... ask for Robert Baldwin.

I'm told that nautilus insurance and Club Marine also handle

From Mal @ Sunstate

I recently sussed out a local broker to cover Hobie products. They are quoting $205.00 per annum for cover up to $3000.00 and $240.00 for kayaks/AIs/AITs above $3000.00. $100.00 excess. (Seems like an excellent price to me)
Call Bill, Geoff or Stuart at Oceanic Marine Risks 07 33702555 for more info.


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi guys. if you are having trouble insuring your kayak with the NRMA contact Karen Hooker. ( [email protected])
She should be able to sort it out for you.She certainly helped me.My AI is fully insured with them.
Cheers,
Terry.


----------



## HiFiRobbie (Sep 14, 2012)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but I just thought I'd let you all know that I got a quote last week from Club Marine:

Brand-new, Single Adventure Island.
No accessories.
No trailer.

$211/yr.

Will have to add things as I get them obviously, but I didn't think that was too bad a deal.

Rob.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

I don't have an AI, but its costing me about $230/year to insure a Quest 11, PA12 + accessories and about $6,000 worth of fishing gear.


----------



## marktvc (Mar 26, 2012)

Worht speaking to your home and contents insurer as well. Take CGU for example See pages 3,4 and 5 and you will see Watercraft are covered up to 4M in length.. great for my Outback... maybe not great for a prowler.

Also need to check what is actually covered for.. (eg fire at home, theft off the roof rack, smashed up on the rocks).

http://www.cgu.com.au/cgu/CGU%20Documen ... 0cover.pdf


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

I just insured my TI and trailer for $12,200. I have a $200 excess and it cost me $414/year. This was with NRMA. I managed to get my trailer (which used to be simply a camper trailer but has been modified) to be insured as the trailer for my TI (which is really its main job to do now).


----------

